# Help! Very needy puppy



## jko (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi! This is my first post. 

We got Sugar about five days ago. He's 10 weeks old and the cutest thing ever. Unfortunately, I'm going crazy because I can't leave him alone for five minutes without him whining and barking.

This is my first puppy ever, so I'm really in the dark.

I wanted a people-oriented dog, but Sugar's neediness feels excessive. Every time he's in his crate (so I can take a shower or run to the store), he whines and barks like mad. It's not just an attachment to me -- he just constantly needs to be interacting with a person (he has the same attachment to my husband and daughter).

I'm extremely frustrated because my husband is at work all day and my daughter is at school/an after-school program. I work from home, but the only time I can get anything done now is when Sugar is asleep. 

Did I unwittingly get an exceptionally needy dog, or are all Cockapoo puppies like this? Does it get better?

I've bought him tons of toys (Kongs, balls, etc.) to keep him occupied, but it doesn't seem to help. 

He's so loving, but I'm incredibly stressed out right now trying to please him and get work done at the same time.

I'd really appreciate any wisdom about trying to keep him happy and me sane and the same time!

Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

My puppy is the same exact way! We got her at 12 weeks, and she is now 16. She has gotten a little better, but still whines when I leave her to take a shower, or am just in the other room (if she is penned off in the kitchen) or even with my husband in the next room! We haven't left her home alone at all yet cause I'm too scared she will just whine and bark the entire time. Treats or toys dont help either, since she is just so focused on the fact that I am gone. I would also like some advice as to what to do about it!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy was the same ,so through out the day i would put him in the crate for 5-10 mins to start with and at first i stayed in the room then as i left him for longer i would go into another room till eventually i would leave hime for an hour a day while i went out.

Just keep at it everyday and he will realise you are coming back.

I would always leave him a peanut butter filled kong when i went out but he never touched it?? that is till i came home ? very funny,i think he just sleeps while im out.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all puppies kn general are like this. it will pass yoj just need to be firm. give sugar sething to do. a kong stuffed with cream cheese or peanut butter. 

i always took my puppies into the bathroom with me when going for a shower. they just settled down and slept.

having a puppy is like having a new born, they dont understand whats going on. 

how long do you leave sugar crying before you give in. 

it will get better i promis.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

all puppies kn general are like this. it will pass yoj just need to be firm. give sugar sething to do. a kong stuffed with cream cheese or peanut butter. 

i always took my puppies into the bathroom with me when going for a shower. they just settled down and slept.

having a puppy is like having a new born, they dont understand whats going on. 

how long do you leave sugar crying before you give in. 

it will get better i promis.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think is a cockapoo only thing, it's puppies in general!
My Vincent is the same, he's settled down a little bit but if we put him in the crate at a time that's not in his routine he really howls and whines the house down - example this morning my boyfriend needed a lie in (we've both got throat infections so he needed some sleep!) so just before I went to work I put Vincent in the crate. Because this is somethign we don't normally do Vincent got realy worried and upset.

I have found it's best to stick to a strict routine, at least to begin with. If you know that you'll need to put Sugar in the crate to go shopping start putting him in for 15 minutes or so at around the time you think you'll go out (like if you go shopping at midday). Then slowly build it up until he is used to it.

Believe me it is hard! We've had Vincent for almost 12 weeks and he's still not 100% happy being on his own. You just have to stick at it even if sometimes it breaks your heart hearing them whining!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I got Archie when he was 9 weeks too and he was exactly the same. I was at the end of my tether and getting very teary and down. I can honestly say having him home in the first few weeks was worse than having a baby home for the first time. I was on here asking the same questions as you and got some fantastic advise.

However I promise you it does get better!!! Archie is now 4 months old and is so much better. I can leave him now for about 2.5 hours and (most of the time) he is fine. He still has his moments though and likes to follow me around sometimes but I remind myself it was so much worse and that he is still very young. I also remind myself that once he stops following me round I will be gutted - strange but true I think.
The only thing I would suggest if you need to get some work done is that you have a big play session for half an hour, wear him out and then he might sleep for a while (Probally on your feet but at least he'll be asleep!!) I do this when I have to go out for a period of time still..We go for a huge long walk to wear him out, stuff a Kong or give him chewy treat before I leave and leave him with my slippers that he has claimed! (Why dont' you give Sugar an old T-shirt that smells of you so he can sleep on that..Archie loved mine and still does.)

Good luck, Things will improve, it will just take some time.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like you've gotten some pretty good advice so far  Welcome to th forum!
We're having the same problem with out newest pup Poppy, but Izzie was never like this :/ Everytime they are left alone in the house we come back to Poppy leaving us a mess in the kitchen, poor thing. She doesn't poo in the house if we're here ever now and she barely has accidens weeing either anymore, BUT when we leave her alone in the kitchen she always leaves something  We're not really sure how to help her with that, but i'm sure it's to do with seperation anxiety, poor little thing, apparently this morning she was trembling when dad put her in the kitchen to leave her! We don't leave them much, but Izzie gets left in the lounge so that they're not fighting while we're out seen as Poppy is still so tiny & I think that may be part of the problem because she really likes to be around Izzie as well. Good luck! I hope you sort this out.


----------



## Fred69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi
I know the feeling, believe me you are not alone. When I feed Benji in the morning 
which is the onlytime he isn't interested in me. I rush up the stairs, go to the bathroom,
turn on the heating, make the bed, pick up my clothes and try to dress before he starts
whining again, at least it keeps me fit Benji was terrible sleeping in his crate and I wasn't getting any sleep, so last night I took the crate to my bedroom, hey presto, a
lovely nights sleep. Hope things improve for you.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It certainly does get better. i can't add anything that hasn't been said already except that all of a sudden you'll notice they aren't stuck to you like velcro and will settle ok. I take Betty out in the car a lot with me and leave her in the car if i'm in the supermarket etc and when i come back to the car and creep up to it, she's just lying there waiting for ne, when i first got her i never thought i'd see that day!!!

X


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

My Archie is the same,he is nearly 7 months old and still cries when i put him in the kitchen during the day but at night he is as quiet as a mouse. He knows it's bed time. They are only babies still and i'm sure they will grow out of it. He is like my shadow but would rather that then him not wanting to know.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aaaaah - beautiful 'quiet as a mouse' Archie!! I completely agree that you would rather that they were attached than detached. I would worry about that more. Biscuit was very clingy in the early days and only seemed to want me but is starting to get better at being left with my sons. I also leave him in his crate for 1 - 1.5 hours each day to either get chores done or go out for a 'power walk' with friend! I think this is really important and is good for them in the long run to learn to feel secure and know that you will return. Once you start taking Sugar out for walks, I am sure she will settle down for a good sleep after, allowing you more time for yourself. I work very part-time and will start again in January and know that Biscuit will settle down for a couple of hours - hopefully!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I know how you feel! I have always had terriers who are quite independent so getting a clingy puppy was a bit of a culture shock! Hattie is actually quite good she has been with me 2 weeks now and I am getting to know how she operates. I started as I ment to go on but had to have crate in bedroom to preserve my neighbours sanity! She now settles at night for around 4/5 hrs then needs a toilet break but I insist we go back to bed as I will not get up at 0430! She whines when she does not ge ther own way but if I don't want her on my knee or to play with her I just keep putting her back where I want her and ignore her. She pushes the boundaries but I hope I am in charge! Are you getting any help from hubby or daughter or is it all down to you. I would be inclined to say to hubby/daughter right I have been doing this all day now it's your turn I'm going for a break! Good luck and one day at a time. Remember do not make yourself ill if it is not working for you do something about it.


----------



## jko (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thanks everyone so much*

Thanks for all the wonderful and quick replies to my plea for help! It is so reassuring to know I'm not alone and that this is typical cockapoo pup behavior.

To answer one of the questions, I've really tried not to give in early when he yelps in the crate. This morning he whined and barked for about ten minutes (when I was upstairs showering and dressing), but he seemed to calm down (or tire himself out) after that. Seems like a little progress!

I've also tried saying, "Quiet, quiet," and not opened the crate until he stopped barking and whining. I'm trying to get him to associate being let out of the crate with not barking. I have no clue if that's a good idea or not.

It sounds as if teaching the pup to be alone and stay in his crate is a lot like teaching a baby to sleep in his/her crib through the night. I'll try being consistent, building up the time in the crate, etc.

I'll try peanut butter in the Kong on Monday. Sugar is on a restricted diet through Sunday because of terrible diarrhea and vomiting the first couple days he was here (worms irritating his tummy and an overnight stay at the vet ER -- horrible first few days for him!).

I'll also try putting one of my tee-shirts in the crate with him and see if that helps. 

I've tried to exercise him as much as possible, and am already taking him on a couple "walks" a day (mainly him just getting distracted by grass and leaves!). He definitely gets tired out by exercise, though, so until all the other techniques start working, I'll try to get most of my own stuff done when he's asleep.

My husband and daughter adore Sugar and want to be with him when they get home. The problem is -- I don't trust them! My husband gets too focused on the Internet and doesn't keep a close enough eye on the pup. My daughter is gentle with Sugar, but she's only as sensible as the next six-year-old and gets easily distracted. Because I don't want Sugar to get himself stuck somewhere or eat something that will make him sick, I end up having to monitor, even when my husband and daughter are home.

Anyway, thanks again for all the reassurance and the kind, smart advice. If anyone has other techniques that work, please let me know!

Best,

Jennifer


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jennifer

Apologies that I referred to Sugar as a 'she' - I didn't read your post properly! Glad to hear that you are making progress. You are absolutely right to try and make him quiet before you take him out of the crate. This is advised in the 'Perfect Puppy' book by Gwen Bailey (highly recommended by the way) - otherwise you are just teaching him to bark to get your attention. I have to say that I just went the whole hog and left Biscuit for the whole night from day 1 and then started going out in the day a week later and didn't really build up the time gradually. Thankfully, this has worked for me but I know this is not for everyone. I used to think this is what made him shadow me all day long but I know that is very normal behaviour for a puppy anyway regardless of what techniques you follow. I am also like you in that I found in the early days that I was the only one really watching him closely - others would switch off - but they are getting much better now that they can see the dividends of paying attention. He is now going to the back door and whining or barking anyway which makes it much easier for them to know. Has Sugar had all his injections now as I see you are taking him out for walks but not sure if you mean the garden, which is what I did - lots of running up and down to wear him out!


----------

